# Back at the vets



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I think we go every month. This time Lexi has gotten bitten. I just thought it was eye gunk dried up so when I went to clean it up a chunk of hair came out and I looked. Poor this had a huge sore right at the top of her snout. Took her to the vet right away and when they shaved it - the site was huge! I had no idea buried underneath all that hair she was blowing up like that. She's now on prednisone and antibiotics. She has no fear of crawly things. At least he's more picky. Avoids the bitey ones. 

Happy girl before all of this trauma








What I saw this morning first thing








What it looked like after cleaning at the vet's office 








This afternoon - less inflamed looking but still swollen








And Beemer being so good just chilling out on his own.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Holy cats poor Lexi, do they have any idea what it was that bit her?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm saying the same 
Oh no..... What had bit her,
Hope she recovers soon and very quickly xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh dear, poor pup! You need to get that music on xx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

No clue. Anything from spider to possible bee sting. Even scorpion. Unclear even when. There are a couple of times throughout the day/night it could have been. 

And I have the music going for me. She and Beemer have been knocked out all day.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Ouch  hope it clears up quickly


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Goodness me. Poor Lexi. Beemer looks like he is being a good boy for his sister.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh poor thing!! Praying for quick healing!! Poor little poppit!!! XXXXOOO


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh my goodness! Poor baby. I hope she gets better soon. :hug:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That is one nasty sore. The steroids will really help, people hate them but they do serve a purpose! Get well soon Lexi, brave girl xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ow. Poor Lex xxx
Hope her snozzle is soon all better. 
Trouble with dogs is that they just can't resist sticking their noses in to investigate the things they find.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

The swelling has come down a lot. It also means that I can see several sores - thinking she got bit more than once. My girl though is excellent at checking her pill. I swore she swallowed both until I saw the little prednisone tablet as I was giving her a treat for taking her meds. Got that in her and then about half hour late she got up from her sleep spot and I saw her antibiotic all soggy. She may drive me to drink.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh poor Lexi (&you!)
I hope she is back to her old bouncy cheeky self in no time xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to hear that her nose looks less swollen - and that the pills (assuming she takes them ) are doing the job!


----------

